# Посоветуйте, какой аккордеон выбрать.



## Carpenter (22 Май 2014)

Приветствую, уважаемые любители музыки. 
Прошу Вашего совета, как у более опытных товарищей в выборе такого замечательного инструмента как аккордеон. Не в обиду будет сказано поклонникам баяна и гармони, как раз таки на них проще исполнять виртуозные вещи, но вот как то больше душа лежит к аккордеону, возможно пока чисто визуально.
А так же хотел бы с Вашей помощью внести ясность для себя в классификации таких немецких аккордеонов, как "Weltmeister" и"Royal Standart".
В свое время окончил музшколу по классу скрипки. Мама - преподаватель этой самой школы, поэтому избежать музыкального обучения, хотя бы начального, не удалось)) (Это теперь я маме благодарен, а тогда были немного другие настроения). 
После она меня еще долго уговаривала продолжать в этом направлении, но как то больше тянуло к технике, поэтому пошел в механики. 
Но музыку не забросил, бренчали с ребятами в институте на "уралах" и полусамодельной барабанной установке.
Сейчас такое творчество продолжается, есть группа, инструменты, конечно, посерьезнее, но группа больше любительская. У всех есть специальности, далекие от музыки и это творчество больше для себя. Периодические "шабашки" приносят кое-какой доход, но он расходуется на развитие.
И вот появилась идея использовать в аккомпанементе и проигрышах аккордеон и встало дело за приобретением. Благо с музграмотой знаком и понятия, как и где нажимать, по крайней мере c правой стороны, имеются, но вот только какой выбрать да и в финансовом плане особо не разбежишься. 
Когда учился в музыкалке, иногда отправляли в свободные кабинеты ОНИ, видел там разобранные баяны, аккордеоны, россыпи голосов и клавиш, но тогда, как говорится, это было не нужно.
Рассчитываю за полгода выйти хотя бы на пьесы второго-третьего года обучения.
Помониторил некоторое время инет и судя по рекомендациям более опытных новичкам пришел к выводу, что отечественные типа "Заря", "Аккорд" не совсем то, что хотелось бы в плане звука и ремонтопригодности. Конечно, понимаю, что хороший инструмент стоит немало, но пока это у нас пробный этап, поэтому делать какие-то серьезные вливания не вижу смысла.
Смотрю в сторону "Weltmeister" и "Royal Standart" недорогих серий возрастом 20-30 лет, которые используют для обучения в музыкальной школе типа "Silvana", "Meteor", "Montana". 
Как я понял, "Supita", "Cantus" - это класс выше, соответственно, и дороже.
"Баркаролу" и "Хорх", как я понял, тоже лучше не брать - сложнее ремонтировать, проблемы с запчастями.
В наличии имеется 10 000 руб.
Возможно ли на эту сумму приобрести что-то путное? Прошу Ваших рекомендаций, советов, доводов.
И где-то читал на форуме, что у нас, в Питере цены на аккордеоны завышены по сравнению с другими городами. Так ли это?

Так же прошу подтвердить или опровергнуть, а может дополнить, рейтинг изученых и даже опробованных у продавцов, некоторых моделей немцев, по возрастанию от дешевых до более дорогих:
1. Silvana (Firotti Elegans)
2. Моntana
3. Meteor
4. Supita 
5. Cantus (Hohner)
Если что не так, поправьте. Ошибки только из-за пробелов в знании предмета. 

P.s. Посмотрел Виктора Баринова "Времена года" на Youtube и до сих пор в трансе. Это просто супер класс!

Магазин Фонофактура


----------



## bombastic (22 Май 2014)

нет времени читать эту войну и мир - увидел 10 тыс и список барахла.
ответ ясен, не купите ничего. минимум 50 тыс, и то если очень поискать.
(хотел сказать, что все эти инструменты, с нашей сугубо проф. точки зрения не звучат, если это не так с вашей стороны, извиняйте)
предлагаю искать где нибудь заграницей не потрепанные супиты


----------



## Carpenter (22 Май 2014)

Благодарствую, но не давече, как сегодня смотрел "Silvany", предлагали как раз за 10 тыс. руб, звук и компрессия меня бы устроили, но на левой стороне кнопки не нажимались, я предложил хозяину снизить цену, зная во сколько может обойтись ремонт механики, он не согласился и мы разошлись. 
Смотрел сегодня еще "Meteor", там нужна была замена клавиши, но хозяин не захотел опускаться ниже 20 тыс.
Еще раз повторю, что я любитель и инструмент нужен на самое начало. 
Я пока ощущаю только разницу в настройке и как бы точнее сказать - "остаточном ресурсе инструмента", его "разбитости". Разницу звучания, допустим "Метеора" и "Монтаны" различить пока не могу. 
Но все равно спасибо, приму к сведению.


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*bombastic*,

Артем, ты не прав 

Все зависит от задач. Я тут чисто для "потренироваться в ремонте" купил за 10 тр полного Вельта Сеперато. Состояние более, чем. Он, конечно же, с Супитой рядом не лежал, но для побрякивания в ВИА вполне подходит. Звук вполне пристойный. Строй держит. Правая механика длинновата и шумновата, но цена то не 300тр. Старые немцы (30-40 лет) хотя бы не из китайского пластика сделаны и звучать намного приятнее современных

Таким образом купить то можно, но времени на это можно потратить изрядно.

По поводу питерских цем могу ориентироваться в основном на avito и мнение людей, которые искали инструменты до Вас. Выбор прямо скажем мелковат и цены на авито завышены по-сравнению с московскими.


----------



## ze_go (22 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Вельта Сепато.


это чё за модель-то?
может всё-таки weltmeister seperato standard или weltmeister seperato


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*ze_go*,
Seperato 
Сорри, опечатка вышла


----------



## Carpenter (22 Май 2014)

*vev*,
vev писал:


> "потренироваться в ремонте"


Даже если потом всплывут какие-нибудь "косяки", как инженеру было бы тоже интересно поковыряться.
Были бы запчасти...


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*Carpenter*,

Ну косяки то лучше все предсказать заранее и если видно, что есть косяк, лучше поискать что-то более бескосячное. Вам же играть учиться, а не двигатель перебирать хочется? Я то хотел поиграться с перестройкой в розлив, попытаться переделать правую механику, вот и брал для этого. На чем играть у меня итак есть.

Но исходный инструмент в настоящее время можно считать почти что здоровым. Немного побиты молью клапана (хочу переклеить лайку с фильцем), неаккуратно был подклеен мех там, где прилегает к рамке, ну и так по мелочам. Короче некритично и вполне позволяет играть на даче, чтобы не возить туда дорогой инструмент. 10 тр полный немолодой немец стоит :biggrin:


----------



## Carpenter (22 Май 2014)

Благодарю. 
А может еще кто знает или есть на форуме, но я не нашел - годы окончания производства таких инструментов. 

Montana
Meteor
Stella
Seperato Standard
Silvana
Firotti Elegans
Serino


----------



## vev (22 Май 2014)

*Carpenter*,

Извините, но мне кажется, что Ваш подход несколько прямолинеен. Годы производства конкретных моделей НИКАК не позволят Вам скоррелировать их с качеством конкретного инструмента. Если инструмент новый, но жил зиму на балконе, то он уже вероятно умер. Да и указанная стоимость аккордеона настоооолько снижает диапазон того, на что Вы можете расчитывать, что часть списка можно спокойно игнорировать


----------



## Carpenter (30 Май 2014)

Ура!
Свершилось! Oops, i did it.
Прошу без помидоров, это мой первый в жизни аккордеон. Радуюсь как ребенок.

http://yadi.sk/d/SzFKUgXJRgn9i
http://yadi.sk/d/vO36ZuYwRgnAq
http://yadi.sk/d/aSM7zgTkRgnBp
http://yadi.sk/d/t5p2SVXNRgnEy
http://yadi.sk/d/u_tK_1WPRgnFN

Внешне, по механике и звуку меня пока устраивает. Внутри смотрел – мастика без трещин, голоса на месте, ржавчины и моли нет. 
Компрессия очень хорошая. По часам не засекал, но если проверять как в книжке написано, взять за верхнюю – нижняя очень медленно опускается, по сравнению с остальными, которые смотрел, очень хороший показатель.
Есть вопрос с ремнями, но пока для меня это не критично, со временем поменяю, если раньше на “Супиту” не перейду.
Благодарю всех, кто помог мне в этом нелегком деле!

Отдельное спасибо *Vev* за всестороннюю поддержку и подробные доходчивые консультации! С меня коньяк.

О результатах дальнейшей эксплуатации буду сообщать.


----------



## vev (30 Май 2014)

*Carpenter*,

Мои поздравления!
А что в ремнях то не устраивает? По-мне так все более чем в порядке ремни. Единственно неплохо переделать немного (укоротить) левый нижний, а все остальное OK. Ну а левый так просто шикарен: бархат по-мне так намного лучше дерьмоньтина. Не видел я досель полных Стелл с тремя левыми регистрами. Обычно по пять было. Ну да это не критично.
Теперь надо выкраивать по часу-полтора-два-... в день на аккордеон и получать от этого удовольствие :biggrin:

Carpenter писал:


> С меня коньяк.


Буду в Питере - с удовольствием выпью под Ваш аккомпанимент :biggrin:


----------



## Carpenter (2 Июн 2014)

*vev*,

Спасибо за литературу. 
Книжки в охапку и буду ковырять. Надеюсь не опозориться.

Если что, то сам бываю в Москве по службе, по крайней мере два раза в год.


----------



## любитель (6 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте Трудно ответить на вопрос у которого нет корректного ответа. "А много - ль корова даёт молока?" При бюджете 10 тыс руб. Каждый продавец хвалит своё. Надо просто слушать инструмент. ПРОСТО СЛУШАТЬ. Тянуть мех... и принимать решения. Лучше взять кредит и потратить на качественный инструмент. от 50 тыс не менее...


----------



## vev (6 Июн 2014)

*любитель*,


Попробую прокомментировать:

- наверное неплохо читать перед ответом всю тему. Аккордеон уже куплен и владелец доволен

- Кредит - вещь замечательная, но в первом сообщении указано, что чел никогда на аккордеоне не играл. В этом случае покупать что-либо достаточно дорогое я бы не советовал. Лучше начинать с Жигулей, а дальше, пощупав, что такое автомобиль, выбирать Мерина. Так и с инструментом: надо научиться понимать что ж ты держишь в руках перед тем, как потратить кредитные деньги. 

- для разных целей есть разный уровень инструментов. Одним 10 тр много, а другим инструмент за 300тр кажется дешевкой


----------

